# παίρνω τηλέφωνο



## Rajmund

Hello,

παίρνω τηλέφωνο κάποιον

or 

παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον


Which one is the correct form?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !


----------



## Perseas

Hello,

All correct meaning "to call someone":
Παίρνω (στο) τηλέφωνο κάποιον.
Κάνω σε κάποιον (ένα) τηλέφωνο.
Τηλεφωνώ σε κάποιον.

In colloquial language I'd interpret "παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον" as "to call at somebody's place".


----------



## Rajmund

Thank you for your quick reply Perseas !

Does it mean that "Παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον " is correct only in the colloquial sense and is not strictly grammatically correct? 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθειά σας!


----------



## Perseas

Παρακαλώ Rajmund.



Rajmund said:


> Does it mean that "Παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον " is correct only in the colloquial sense and is not strictly grammatically correct?


The first three options are all common and mean "to call someone" (to make someone a phone call):
"Παίρνω (στο) τηλέφωνο κάποιον" and "κάνω σε κάποιον (ένα) τηλέφωνο" are more colloquial, whereas "τηλεφωνώ σε κάποιον" is more formal.

On the other hand, "παίρνω τηλέφωνο σε κάποιον" is slightly different in meaning: "to call at somebody's place" (At least this is how I'd understand it) . Also, from grammatical point of view it's problematic.


----------



## Rajmund

Τώρα καταλαβαίνω ,ευχαριστώ.

Καλό βράδυ,
Rajmund


----------



## Αγγελος

I would NOT say "Πήρα τηλέφωνο στον Πέτρο". I would normally say "Πήρα τηλέφωνο τον Πέτρο" (informal), "Πήρα τον Πέτρο στο τηλέφωνο", "Τηλεφώνησα του Πέτρου", "έκανα ένα τηλεφώνημα στον Πέτρο"... 
If I meant to say "I made a phone call from Petros's place", I would say "Τηλεφώνησα/Έκανα ένα τηλεφώνημα/Πήρα τηλέφωνο *από* του Πέτρου"; likewise, "Τηλεφώνησα *στου* Πέτρου" would mean that I called Petros's place, without necessarily expecting to be answered by Petros himself.


----------



## MissBehave

Παίρνω τηλέφωνο τον Παύλο 

I call Paul 
Or 
I am calling Paul 
Or 
I am about to call Paul. 


but: 

Θα τον πάρω τηλέφωνο στο σπίτι.

I will call him (and he is presumably) at his house.


----------



## Rajmund

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας .


----------



## Helleno File

If you hear "Πήρε ο Παύλος", omitting τηλέφωνο that's a quick way of saying Paul phoned/called.


----------



## Stelios

"Πήρα τηλέφωνο τον Πέτρο " θα έλεγα.
"Τον πήρα τηλέφωνο" ή " Τον τηλεφώνησα".

Το καλύτερο όμως είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί το ρήμα "Καλώ"

"Κάλεσα τον Πέτρο." "Τον κάλεσα."
Εδώ η σημασία του, εξυπακούεται από το νόημα του περιεχομένου.
Καλώ σημαίνει επίσης "invite".
Όμως σε αυτήν την περίπτωση εννοούμε " καλώ κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο"


----------



## Apollodorus

Stelios said:


> Το καλύτερο όμως είναι να χρησιμοποιηθεί το ρήμα "Καλώ"
> Όμως σε αυτήν την περίπτωση εννοούμε " καλώ κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο"


Is that the same as English "to call/ring somebody on the phone"?

And how would you say "to call somebody _to _the phone", like when they're outside in the garden and you call them to answer the phone or talk to somebody on the phone inside the house?


----------



## Stelios

Apollodorus said:


> Is that the same as English "to call/ring somebody on the phone"?
> 
> And how would you say "to call somebody _to _the phone", like when they're outside in the garden and you call them to answer the phone or talk to somebody on the phone inside the house?


Yes it's the same as calling someone on the phone.
Call = Καλώ

But καλώ also means invite.
Κάλεσμα = Invitation (for a wedding for instance or a party/gathering)
It won't be misunderstood if it suits to the situation.

To answer to the phone it's
" Έλα στο τηλέφωνο, είναι ο Κώστας."
Which means
" Come to the phone, it's Costas (waiting on the phone)

And if there is a second phone somewhere around the garden connected to the main phone then you'll say:
"Σήκωσε το τηλέφωνο, είναι ο Κώστας"
" Pick up the phone, it's Costas'


----------



## Apollodorus

Stelios said:


> Yes it's the same as calling someone on the phone.
> Call = Καλώ
> 
> To answer to the phone it's
> " Έλα στο τηλέφωνο, είναι ο Κώστας."
> Which means
> " Come to the phone, it's Costas (waiting on the phone)



So, Greek "Καλώ" and English "call" must have a common etymology. Very interesting.

But is to call somebody _to_ the phone the same expression as calling them _on_ the phone, i.e., καλώ κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο, or do you phrase it differently?


----------



## Stelios

Apollodorus said:


> So, Greek "Καλώ" and English "call" must have a common etymology. Very interesting.
> 
> But is to call somebody _to_ the phone the same expression as calling them _on_ the phone, i.e., καλώ κάποιον στο τηλέφωνο, or do you phrase it differently?


Καλώ in this situation also means calling someone's name *to come* to a place.
In this situation* to come* and answer / pick up the phone.

Call Costas to come here. Call to Costas.
But we don't really use it like that.

Normally in this case we use the word "φωνάζω" which in english means "shout"

"Φωνάζω τον Κώστα να έρθει στο τηλέφωνο."
"I'm _shouting to_ Costas to come to the phone."
But φωνάζω is more between family and friends.
More polite would be "Λέω στον Κώστα να έρθει στο τηλέφωνο )

1) So, calling to the phone " Φωνάζω ( λέω) τον Κώστα να ( έρθει ) σηκώσει / απαντήσει στο τηλέφωνο."

2) Calling on the phone " Καλώ τον Κώστα στο τηλέφωνο, ή
Κάνω ένα τηλεφώνημα στον Κώστα ".


----------



## Apollodorus

Thanks for the clarification. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Perseas

Apollodorus said:


> So, Greek "Καλώ" and English "call" must have a common etymology. Very interesting.


No, they haven't a common etymology. They just happen to have a common meaning.


----------



## Apollodorus

Perseas said:


> No, they haven't a common etymology. They just happen to have a common meaning.



Well, they also sound similar. Apparently, they're both from Proto-Indo-European so, they're quite close. But you're right, they don't seem to have  the same root.


----------

